# Can I use reptile sand in a planted tank?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw some at Walmart today and I was wondering if it's ok to use in a planted tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I do not believe you can because it's not cleaned the same way aquarium sand is and I believe it doesn't sink as much so you'd have a lot of floating sand. But that's all if I remembered what I read correctly or not, let's see if someone else chimes in


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I use playground sand from the DIY stores. You need to wash it a lot but for a 100gal tank you can't beat the price. Been useing it for over 5 years with no problems. It's a little messy cleaning it and can cloud the water for a few days. 

I think if you wash the reptile sand it would be fine.

FYI sand is not the best choice for plants. A good plant substrate is much better for more plants. Or you can layer it. Get a good plant substrate base and add sand for the top.


----------



## BettaSwag (Jun 26, 2013)

I dont think you can because its prefered for reptiles get some planted fertile for ur plants


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I use black diamond blasting sand.......8 bucks 50 pound bag but I would only use it as a cap for like miracle grow organic potting mix or some other soil/ substrate of your choice it really will not norish plants by itself you would need to use a lot of fert


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Just thought I would share my experience. I started a planted tank back in January using only Black Betta Sand from Petsmart. I have planted amazon sword, moneywort, water wysteria, anacharis, and a anubias tied to a rock. Everything has thrived using only Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and LED lighting. The tank has some help since it sits near a window with curtains ans gets filtered light.d


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The sand is intended for a cap but it's good to know it's possible to use only sand as one tank is going to be a bit "beachy"


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

jadaBlu, if you want to see what the black sand looks like click on the link in my signature and go to the last page for a picture of my tank.


----------

